# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Dekani I Universitetit Cambridge Viziton Shqiperine Per Te Takuar Studentet.

## ande-lm

Pershendetje student!
Profesori dhe Dekani i Universitetit te Cambridge do te jete i ftuar special prane ambienteve te agjensise private te punesimit dhe studime jashte vendit ANDE-LM®. Ai do zhvilloj nje takim me studentet Shqiptar rreth programeve studimore dhe mundesite qe ofron Universiteti Cambridge. 
Takimi do te zhvillohet ne date 19 Janar 2010 nga ora 09 – 13.
Ju keshillojme te merni pjese dhe te shikoni mundesite qe mund te ndryshojn jeten tuaj pergjithmon!
Adresa: Rruga Kavajes, 116, Qendra e Biznesit GURTEN, Kompleksi Volkswagen, Zyrat 139-145, Tirane – Shqiperi 
(prane rruges se Ambasadave perballe Kishes Katolike tek Rruga Kavajes, Tirane)


E-mail:   info@ande-lm.com.al 
Mos e humbisni kete shans qe vjen vetem nje here!

----------


## ande-lm

Ju falenderojm per interesimin qe keni patur per kete eveniment!
Te gjithe ata qe duan te jene pjese e ketij evenimenti ju lutemi te na telefoni ose te na dergoni email per te rezervuar takimin tuaj _face to face_ me dekanin e Universitetit te Cambridge

Gjithashtu ju duhet te na dergoni ne adresen tone te postes elektronike ose ne zyrat tona brenda *ores 12:00 te dates 16 Janar 2010* keto dokumenta:
- CV ne gjuhen shqipe me fotografi
- Esse*** (udhezimet per ndertimin e esses i gjeni ne fund)
- Liste notash
- Vertetim shkolle(nese jeni duke vazhduar studimet)
- Dokumenta shtese akademike

Per aplikantet me te suksesshem do te ofrohen bursa studimi *te pjesshme* dhe *te plota* per ne Universitetet me te mira te Anglise.

**UDHEZIME PER NDERTIMIN E ESSE-se*


Esse-ja duhet te jete ne gjuhen angleze dhe te shkruhet nga ju pa ndihmen e te tjereve.
Ajo eshte nje mundesi per te zbuluar karakterin tuaj ashtu si dhe aftesite tuaja per te shkrur ne gjuhen angleze.
Ju mund te shkruani rreth ambicieve dhe interesave tuaja ashtu si dhe arsyet pse ju deshironi te frekuentoni nje kolegj ne Angli. Gjithashtu mund te perfshini informacion shtese te cilin ju deshironi qe shkolla te mare ne konsiderate per aplikimin tuaj. *Ju lutemi duhet te mbushni te pakten nje faqe formati*.

Adresa: Rruga Kavajes, 116, Qendra e Biznesit GURTEN, Kompleksi Volkswagen, Zyrat 139-145, Tirane – Shqiperi 
(prane rruges se Ambasadave perballe Kishes Katolike tek Rruga Kavajes, Tirane)

Telefon: +355 4 2229724 
Fax: +355 4 2259564 
E-mail: info@ande-lm.com.al 

*Mos e humbisni kete shans qe vjen vetem nje here!*

----------


## rinor.1

kjo hala nuk paska dale ne web faqen e juaj kriesore
besoj se aty duhet te del njehere

----------

